# What type of rats do I have?



## brightlittlebuttons (May 27, 2014)

I've had rats for about three months now, and I'm still learning about them. I have 4 girls who I got from PetCo (we didn't really know about the other options at the time). 

I've been looking at the sticky thread for variations and markings, and trying to figure out what types of rats they are. I thought maybe some of you more experienced rat owners could help me out.  I tried to get the best pictures I could by giving them trests so they'd be relatively still.

This is Phoebe. Pretty sure she is Hooded.








This is DiDi. My best guess is Black Irish Berkshire? She is all one color other than a small white mark on her chest.















This is White. She is grey with a white belly and a white marking on her face. Variegated Berkshire, maybe?




















Finally, this is Bunny. She is white with a brown marking on her face. I'm thinking either Capped or Masked? 








Any help you can give would be appreciated. I'm just curious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piperstar (Apr 8, 2013)

-Phoebe looks like a Cinnamon Hooded
-Didi looks more like a Black Irish. She could be Black Berkshire. Irish's are usually solid with a white triangle. Berkshire and Irish are 2 totally different markings, though.
-White looks like a Blue Varieback. Varieback is just like Berkshire (White belly markings) besides its more varied and comes up the side of the rat. P.S. I love blues.
-Bunny looks like a Agouti or Black Bareback. Bunny is a perfect name.

Looks for yourself: http://www.dapper.com.au/whatrat.htm


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Omg I love bunnies markings!!


----------



## brightlittlebuttons (May 27, 2014)

Thank you, Piperstar!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brightlittlebuttons (May 27, 2014)

thenightgoddess said:


> Omg I love bunnies markings!!


Thanks! I do, too! We were struggling for a name when it suddenly hit us that the markings looked like a bunny head. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

All of them are adorable!


----------



## brightlittlebuttons (May 27, 2014)

pookycb said:


> All of them are adorable!


Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I would say Bunny is actually Masked... 

They are all beauties!!


----------



## brightlittlebuttons (May 27, 2014)

NeeNee said:


> I would say Bunny is actually Masked...
> 
> They are all beauties!!


Thank you! I was thinking masked, too, since the markings are all on her face and head. But I don't know much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a blue but he looks darker than White. But omg he is stunning! all are beauties!


----------



## brightlittlebuttons (May 27, 2014)

aimleigh said:


> I have a blue but he looks darker than White. But omg he is stunning! all are beauties!


Thank you! 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KawaiiKorpse (May 16, 2014)

Bunny is a beautiful little creature. As are the rest, but she's so unique. c:


----------



## brightlittlebuttons (May 27, 2014)

KawaiiKorpse said:


> Bunny is a beautiful little creature. As are the rest, but she's so unique. c:


Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouserat (May 29, 2014)

Just wanted to say hi and add that these little girls are also my rats. We're very lucky to have four beautiful little girls!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

